
Simple Issues Mondo Cease and Desist Over Safe-To-Spend Trademark - jhuckestein
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/01/unsafe-to-say/
======
gergles
What a bullshit C&D. The mark is for "SAFE-TO-SPEND", including the hyphens.
The bank is using safe to spend without the hyphens. The version without the
hyphens is descriptive and almost certainly not actually trademarkable.

It's a scare tactic, that's all.

------
MCRed
I don't believe this is a legitimate trademark under US trademark law. A
simple description of a process is not protectable, as I understand it (this
from being in a dispute and consequently reading a bunch of examiner filings.)

Money that is unencumbered is "safe to spend" and thus this is a phrase that
describes a common industry state.

~~~
dubcanada
It's not under US trademark. It's European.

------
jonomacd
wow...

I should spend more time trademarking generic sentences. Seems lucrative.

~~~
shassinger
start with trademarking "trademark infringement"

------
juliendsv-mbm
That's ridiculous ...

